# How Much in Damage has has your GSD done???



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I was wondering how many of us own perfect GSDs who would never even think of “stealing” your stuff and how many have GSDs who like to "play" with things that aren’t exactly theirs!!! The best way to quantify this is in a damage dollar amount. 

Things to think about when deciding if your GSD is perfect or if their radar is set to destroy.

Electronics (remote, cell phone, wires, vacuum, ect.) 
Furniture (couch, chair, bed, table, pillows, blankets ect.)
House (The baseboards, stairs, cabinets, doors ect.)
Smaller items of interest (clothes, shoes, ect)

(Be creative, they are!!)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

$0.00
Is Dante perfect?









No

He has had little chance to destroy things since he's crate trained - though he does have run of the house now.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

How appropriate - I took the covers off my sofa this past weekend to wash. Let them air dry. Bottom cushions were left in the living room cause my dogs don't chew anymore or so I thought. Came home his afternoon from work - looked in the living room and saw one chewed up sofa cushion. So this sofa is done with. Not good. I don't need this right now!!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I wouldn't say Apollo is perfect, but he hasn't really destroyed anything. Not that he's had much opportunity, but when he has, he's never gone after it. Zeus on the other hand, Sneaky!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji chewed a little nub off my sandals and of course there are the balls he's chewed up. And also, we do play kong-fetch in the house (up a bit of stairs) and there are kong scuffs all over the staircase walls, plus an area where his tooth scraped off drywall down to the metal due to being a little overzealous with the fetching.







It's all good, gives our house character. Yeah.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono likes cords and he lives with a family of gamers, so a lot of games, remotes, cords and chargers have been destroyed.

He also loves to eat my bras which are like $40 each. He's killed two already and I have to make sure they are never left on the floor. I don't care so much about the money, it's just annoying because it's really, really difficult to find my size.

He's destroyed a lot of my underwear too. Another really bad thing is that he likes to chew up glasses. I had just bought a new pair of glasses for $600 (I have bad eyesight so it cost a lot) and about a month later he chewed them up. I can still see out of them.
sort of....

He also completely broke an old pair of glasses.

Hmm I wish I could change my answer, he's probably broken over $1000. He's not really much of a chewer, he just has expensive tastes!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya has chewed a coat hanger. Coke has ruined one shoe. Other things I don't hold against them are things I left out (food or food containers, a few treat pouches) or things they didn't destroy (my slippers).

I'd say I'm pretty lucky!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Mya has an addiction for electronics cords. And also measuring cups.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Camper has damaged nothing.







He's nosy and likes to sniff around bags and boxes, but he doesn't actually touch anything. 

Now, Meri, my beagle pup, that kid is a paper shredder. Every magazine I ever had lying around, because there was an article I wanted to cut out and save? Itty bitty pieces of paper everywhere. Camper spoiled me, and I forgot how "proofed" a puppy-proof house has to truly be.







Meri also loves to snag socks (from the laundry pile, the clean clothes waiting to be folded, etc) and run with them into the back yard. She doesn't damage them, but at any time, I have about 5 socks in my back yard. I'm ALWAYS washing socks now.









But compared to when I was young and didn't understand that the key to keeping a pup from chewing meant managing the ENVIRONMENT, I"m doing ok. Zamboni chewed everything. I've learned A LOT in the last 15 years!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

If it is not over $1000 it is close. 

I have to keep a baby gate on my bedroom door now. He went downstairs in the middle of the night and chewed up a $600 chair. 

Before that when he was 6 months when he was stilling healing from his surgery he chewed the bottom of our dresser. 

I do not want to think about all this! Bad thread.

















I got his number now though. If he gets something it is a paper towel or something minor. I keep him exercised not that he is healed. He was a very frustrated pup!!


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Katie got free of her crate one day when she was a pup and chewed a remote, some paperwork and a few boxes of pastina that I just got. (I grew up on pastina which are little tiny star pasta and that's my comfort food. It has to be shipped to me since I can't get it where I live.) She was pooping pasta stars for awhile!









If it's her toys... her radar is set to destroy!

All in all... not too bad with the damage. 

Otto has a penchant for one stuffed animal that isn't his and hunts it and climbs to get it. He's sneaky but hasn't destroyed anything.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am almost afraid to answer in case I jinx it! Onyx has really only chewed up my daughters things, tv remote, gameboy advanced and candy/garbage in her room. She did chew a corner of the coffee table when she was teething, I caught her right away, but the damage was already done. Kacie never chewed anything, but she was almost two when we adopted her~she does tend to shred the plush toys when the dogs have them, but waits til she's tired of them, I think! Sweet Clover has really done nothing other than uprighting a huge pot when she was a pup, none of my dogs are diggers, either. 
My first GSD stomper and border collie black Jack chewed my shoes every chance they got...I worked in a restaurant and then a grocery meat dept. so really can't blame them, the smells must have been too good to pass up...


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I dunno I haven't balanced the check book yet


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I wouldn't call Eli Spiteful but he is my little destroyer....offhand I can think of the following things he has distroyed:
Chewed hole thru the bathroom wall...later chewed matching hole thru middle bedroom wall (he's such a little decorator).....
Chewed up Leather loveseat...and you got it...he later chewed the Leather Sofa to match!!! 
Chewed up more bedding than I can count, inc. featherbed, down comfortors, etc. 
Chewed up the mattress one day...dug the top off then took all the stuffing out leaving only springs!
I could go on and on but he's def in the 1,000 plus range and I wouldn't change a thing about him!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Elmo was very easy to train. When he was little and would chew on something he wasn't supposed to, we redirected him to a toy or a bone. So, he learned very quickly what he could chew on and what he couldn't. We have not had any damage caused by him. The breeder told us that he did not chew on stuff that he wasn't supposed to. I'm glad that trait stayed with him!

Don't ask about the damage caused by our Jack Russell though.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

This thread is about Otti and my victorian couch, isn't it?









I went with over 1K. Morgan destroyed a laptop, countless shoes, ate the tile off the kitchen floor (it was ugly anyway), many many many shrubs and plants were shredded. Books and magazines were turned into confetti. 

Then when she was about 2 a switch went off in her head and she's been nearly perfect. Nearly perfect becuase she does have crazy prey drive and kills any creature that wanders into my yard - it's fenced - the skunks opossums and neighbor cats should get the word out - keep out of that crazy german shepherd's yard!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My own dogs? Not very much at all. My fosters? Oy vey, don't get me started. Well over $1000.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

I go thru a lots of underware and bed pillows!!!!


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

I went with $0- Perfect GSD , I really can't think of anything that he's destroyed , not that he wouldn't if left to his own , other then chewing on hair brushes and things like that , but their still perfectly good , just a little rougher around the handles maybe...........lol

either way , it would still be less then 5 bucks probably , but this isn't my first puppy and my house ir pretty much puppy proof , well , you know , pretty much , but they can be sneeky.........lol


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Otto was my inspiration!









then I thought about how much I have had to replace in my house. (a new cell phone is in the mail to be delivered tomorrow- thanks Rugen) I was wondering how alone I was, if alone at all.

I'm not a bad pet owner- I exercise my dogs, I don't let them have free range of the house durring the day, they have plenty of toys ect... but every once in a while nothing tastes as good as moms cell phone, or her external hard drive, or her magazines, or her earrings, or her Ohhh you get the picture. 

You go to the bathroom, it's quite, you can't hear them, and then... it's too quiet. Yup, they got something... ahh puppyhood!


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

ahhhhhh yea , the ol'e , it's been way to quite for way to long now and your puppy is no where in sight , oh oh , a fear many here know I'm sure............lol


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Nothing now but prior to 1.5 years of age (she's currently 2 yrs 4 mo) Myrika would destroy all beds that we put into her crate, destroyed two cheap throw rugs, and one kitchen mat.

On one of the throw rugs, I think her nail caught one of the loops and she was like, "OooOoOooo, loooooook, it's sooooooo pretty...see what I can do!"


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Admit did not read all posts but my jake/snakers has been reaally good about NOT causing any damage to house/home but darn has sure enough NOT on purpose caused physical damage to me.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If my dog chewed my external hard drive they just might be out on the curb with a suitcase!







I shudder just thinking about it. 

Rafi shredded a cheap crate liner and that's it. That was before I figured out he had SA. Since I counter conditioned him to stay home alone (out of the crate) he hasn't touched a thing. Chama has only chewed two things in her entire life: the underskirt of a sofa (you couldn't even see the damage) and a dog bed I was getting ready to return to Fosters & Smith.







Both of those things happened more than 12 years ago now. 

Basu chewed the coffee table, a rug, some stuffed animals that weren't his and the window sill. He would get worked up about something and take it out and whatever was nearby. 

Kai pulled a comforter into his crate and shredded it.









And Massie ate a birkenstock, one of my housemates shoes and the cabinets in the bathroom (I didn't have a crate back then). 

So, I've been VERY lucky these past 20 years!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my boy is 16 months old now and he
hasn't done much damage. news paper,
magazines, remote control (i turned him 
towards the tv and pushed his stomach
to change channels), chewed the corner 
of a chest of drawers, chewed the corner 
of the sofa, shredded a pillow and a deep scratch
in the middle of the floor. none of the damage
amounts to much money. a friend of mine told me
"your dog isn't house broken untill he
damages $1,500.00 worth of stuff".


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowIf my dog chewed my external hard drive they just might be out on the curb with a suitcase!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found it in the wet grass of my back yard, (that's where things go to die, otherwise the pups, 8 months and 1.5 yrs, can't get the chance to inflict total carnage) 

It survived with a little electrical tape holding it shut... I need a back up for my back up... total freakout moment!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmm, Tosca has a thing for tissue paper and clothes. She will steal dirty clothes from the laundry room if the door isn't closed. So far she has ruined one pair of flannel pants and a XXL t-shirt that was a gift. Both items were mine.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowIf my dog chewed my external hard drive they just might be out on the curb with a suitcase!
> ...


You can actually rip the case open, unhook the drive, and buy a new enclosure for it if you want. Sorry, I'm a laptop technician but often get drives people want worked on. Carry on...


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I voted $0. I've been blessed with both my rescues. Neither one has ever been inclined to mess with anything that wasn't theirs. 

Now Milo the pupper was another story entirely. He did more damage in the few weeks he was here than my two have done in all the time they've been a part of the household.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ozzy's damage to date:

MANY pairs of shoes
2 remote controls
1 pair of glasses
4 bras
1 sprained ankle
MANY black and blue marks (during mouthing stage)


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm....well Katie chewed the bottom stair in our home, and now we catch Titan doing it also. It does need to be replaced now, its not that bad but looks terrible. Also, she has ruined socks since the day we get her, she grabs a sock, runs with it and uses her foot and mouth to tear it to shreds. We've probably had 20 socks ruined. Other than that, she's been good, but the pup is only 9 weeks now, so we'll see what he does!! Hopefully he's good!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeYou can actually rip the case open, unhook the drive, and buy a new enclosure for it if you want. Sorry, I'm a laptop technician but often get drives people want worked on. Carry on...


Thanks for the Tip









The carnage our pups cause is crazy- good thing GSDs are so cute, sweet and have that "I'm so sorry" look down! 

You gotta love 'em


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSDnothing tastes as good as moms cell phone, or her external hard drive, or her magazines, or her earrings, or her Ohhh you get the picture.










When my little daughter comes home from school and finds spit all over her stuff, I just tell her 'Otto misses you so much when you're at school. He licked your Kissy Bear becuase he loves you so much.' Then I usually add something about putting her toys somewhere that isn't the floor. Everything on the floor belongs to the dogs!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Talk about killing two birds with one stone! Great advice to the kids Jenn


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Window sills, rugs (wall to wall they were nasty anyway) DH couch 
I really couldn't be mad at him I hated it, nice gauge in my old glasses. That was all before the age of 18 months 
Now he is the perfect angel. So when we get our next pup he is in the crate until 18 months regardless.

Jenn you are too funny but great advice for kids


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

I will start with the Good Dog Libby has never destroyed anything besides knocking stuff over with her happy super speedy wagging tail.

The pup Dexter on the other hand never really had much of a chance to get at stuff any time he picked up my socks shoes pillows we got them right back without damage, although that two seconds of taking my eyes of him hes destroyed a sock or two, hes destroyed his bed and a few of his toy.
When he was recovering from his neuter, and couldn't be exercised he realized it would be fun to chew the carpet, we caught that in time before too much damage. Last week i had a pretty nasty cold and i had him out in the living room keeping an eye while i relaxed i tryed my best to fight it but i ended up falling alsleep on the couch and leaving the crazy un-exercised boy roaming around the living room, I woke up shortly after to a kong being hit in the back of my head, when i got up i realized he went back to my carpet and took a couple good bites out of that he also chewed through the vacoom cleaner cord, He had it out for that thing for a while now. So thats some pretty expensive damage in just a short time My fault tho , Also i had a tooth filling that was starting to get all loose, i was holding off on going to the dentist becuz my insurance wont be through till November, I gave him a hug and he head butted me trying to give me a kiss with his big strong head right into my mouth and i lost my tooth, so i have to say over a 1,000 



> Originally Posted By: Syaoransbear He's not really much of a chewer, he just has expensive tastes!


I second that!!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Liesel and Judy broke the window in my bedroom (my bedroom windows are lower than all the others and look out at the driveway and sidewalk to the front door). They also chewed the frame around the windows. The bedroom door now stays closed when I am not home, because they do not like it when anyone is in their yard when mommy is not home. This includes the ups guy, the neighbors cat and all squirrels. 

Trelkez broke both the windows in another bedroom during a thunderstorm while I was on vacation. He also ripped the molding off from around the door and scratched up the back of the door pretty good. He broke the door on one of my crates along with one of his canine teeth. This is why he was closed up in the bedroom instead of his crate.

Buddy (foster) broke the glass out of the sliding glass door. Another foster broke the glass out of the door between the kitchen and sunroom, jumping up on the door. Maybe I need to invest in a local glass company.

Gracie (foster) chewed up one of my dress shoes (why is it always just one shoe) and one of my expensive bras. She also chewed up the corner of the plantation blinds trying to move them so she could look out the window. LOL

These are just the major things I can think of.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Neko has destroyed about 3 crates. Justice escaped his crate and ate a seatbelt. Lexi has never destroyed anything. That was all at training sessions. At home they have never really destroyed anything except their toys. All stuffed animals must be destroyed within minutes with great delight. Jolly balls must have handle removed or rope dismantled within hours and tennis balls must be defuzzed.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

$0. Gunner has always been an absolute angel when it comes to chewing and general destruction.
The one and only thing he's ever chewed up/destroyed was one throw pillow from the couch when he was about 6 months old. And I'm still not even convinced that it was Gunner who did it. Our Cooper could very well have been the culprit. Knowing our Coop, he probably had a little fun, figuring that the puppy would get the blame.









Every once in a great while, Gunner will get in a mood and eviscerate one of his stuffed toys, but since those are "his" things, I don't really think they count. As far as "our" things go, he wouldn't _dream_ of chewing something. 

Every GSD we've had prior to Gunner would have to be ranked in the 'somewhere north of the $500' range.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Cookie is extremely good about not stealing stuff. She stole food off the counter as a puppy, but she hasn't done that since. Though she does have a bad habit of sniffing the food on the counter.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Not bad here... so far. Boss just turned 1 year but has not had the opportunity between puppy proofing the house and I am home with him most of time. And he has so many toys of his own scattered all over our house looks like a 2 year old child lives here. He has the bite for a good game of tug or a bully stick but he is soft mouthed also. He likes to cruise along the windowsills and catch flies alive, put them in the middle of the living room floor and wait for them to try and crawl off so he can pounce on them. He is a thief so I too have to patrol for socks strewn about the house or backyard. And firewood also. He will shred paper if given the opportunity. He does have issues with the vacumn or lawn mower. If you leave them for just a moment to answer the phone or get a drink of water when you return he has dragged them 30 feet from where you left them so I think if given enough time alone with them they would be toast. 

Out of our past pups Ace was the destroyer. The sofa, carpet, sheetrock, coffee table, etc. We would come home to find the dining chairs wedged into the dog door as he tried to cart them off. And then we had Buck who had been a bottle fed baby and it showed. We had to take the handles off the outside water taps or he would turn them on.. but never back off. Came home one day and he had figured how to open the handle on the liquor cabinet and opened a brand new bottle of Gin. The emergency call to the vet indicated he would be staggering like a drunk if he had consumed it so the floor must have soaked it up. My husband phoned his Mom and said he had a DUI (dog under the influence). I could hear the gasp from across the room and to this day she doesn't think it was funny.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

He... he just chewed up an intel quad-core processor....


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

At 3 months Diabla broke the laptop by chewing the mouse cord and throw it to the floor... that itself was almost USD$500

Beyond that, minor accidents as sandals, socks or stuff like that.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: EmooreMy own dogs? Not very much at all. My fosters? Oy vey, don't get me started. Well over $1000.


Allie contributed to at least $100 of that total







I like to tell the story of how Allie (she was Emoore's foster dog before she came to us) shredded her husbands wallet, credit cards and the $100 bill inside









Seriously though, she has not caused any damage yet in the year and four months we have had her..hehehe. Actually Kelso has not either from a small pup until age 2 but he is strictly supervised (he has shredded several dog beds but they were pretty inexpensive)







He did chew my phone charger jus a little bit about a week ago, but I needed a new phone anyway so I think he helped me out







by having an excuse to get a new phone and charger.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

My dog has destroyed lots! heres a small list...

Brand new carpet ( we just put through out the whole house )
Crate
doggie bed
2 chain link kennels
Bathroom doors
walls......


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

This is a great thread. Mine have chewed sofa's, coats, shoes, walls, debit card, and flooring. Thank god they are older now and don't do the same amount of chewing. We just started the repairs in the house.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Alll in all we've been very lucky with Gracie. As a puppy, she was obssessed/addicted to toilet paper. We couldn't put it on the toilet paper holder for the 1st year or she would literally run with it all through the house. When she was teething, she chewed the rubber off all the door stops, total cost approximately $10. I figured it was worth it, it kept her busy for quite a long time. Gracie will be 3 years old this week and I can honestly say that she does not touch, chew or destroy anything. We can even leave food out on the counter and she won't touch it. She has free run in the house, hasn't been crated since she was about 6-7 months. She's not perfect though ... she has "other" issues. LOL.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody has a habbit of just chewing, kind of like nibbling on stuff he's allergic to, so the only things he's distroyed are blankets, toys, jackets, and he did destroy his wire crate by biting and pulling on the wire. He also tore the kitchen up in certain spots.
Isa destroyed the entire floor in the laundry room when she was a baby puppy. Umm, can't think of much for her, she's been a good girl except for chasing the cats.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: graciesmom As a puppy, she was obssessed/addicted to toilet paper. We couldn't put it on the toilet paper holder for the 1st year or she would literally run with it all through the house.
> 
> Gracie will be 3 years old this week and I can honestly say that she does not touch, chew or destroy anything.


Mine LOVE toilet paper too. I thought it was funny when the golden did it at around 4 months old, He's almost two now and we still can't leave the roll on the holder... He taught Rugen where to find this awesome toy... So it begins again.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm never even MOUTHED as a puppy... not even a nip. Not ever. Freak!!







Never shredded anything, and the only thing he destroyed were snowbanks by digging delightedly through them.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

When Rica was a puppy she shredded an old broom in the basement. There was straw everywhere.

Aodhan did a little damage to my dining room chairs when she was teething - didn't catch her in time. Naturally this was a new dining room set. Maybe one day I'll get around to repairing them

They've both broken a couple of slats on the mini-blinds when the blinds are closed & they wanted to see what's going on in the front yard. Shame on me for not leaving them open so they can see everyone who walks by.
Overall they haven't really been that bad. Probably because my DH works from home and they spend a fair portion of their time with him in the workshop or hanging out in their backyard (right off the workshop. I put them at the 1-500 damage range.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been pretty lucky with Mandalay.

She got to a pair of my crocs (but they were old anyway), and some random socks that my daughter leaves laying around. Other than that she has ripped up a couple blankets (that were hers and in her crate at the time anyway) had some icky poop on a dog bed that I decided to just throw away instead of trying to clean (this was also in her crate at the time) and she cracked the cover on my cell phone and left a few teeth marks on it but did not break the actual phone.

Maybe $150 total.

She left some teeth marks on the wooden cat tree. It is far from being uninhabitable though and I assume she was just trying to weaken it so it would fall when they jumped up in it.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

humm, well, ripped up the linoleum in the bathroom (although it was starting to peel so storm thought he was helping)!! broke some of my mini blinds. shredded my lace curtains and continues to bend and break my curtain rods. chewed up 6 of my son's playstation 2 game cases (didn't get to the actual disc), chewed up a lot of the kids arts and crafts stuff from school, and i'm sure i left out a bunch of stuff, but we still luv him and wouldn't have it any other way, lol!!!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Less than my children


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Ben has a thing for seatbelts.. I have replaced 8 of them now in my own vehicles and my sisters van. But other than that I have been lucky with him. Lia anther good girl.. a chew mark on a pair of shoes and the corner of the coffee table and cedar chest chewed. Now fosters are another thing... my last one.. holes in the walls.. every blanket he could get ahold of.. my $1000 pair of glasses, mini blinds, 3 pairs of shoes.. oh the list goes on forever... underwear.. socks... bras......tools...


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Sidney was THE perfect dog. I've never seen a GSD like him ever. Byron...didn't really do much except for a couple of times when he decided to chew/cut the Dish Network external cable right at the spot where it goes into the house. I mean, who needs a wire cutter when you have a dog that's a master on it??? That didn't go very well with DH since both times (yup) he did it early Sunday morning when Husband got up at the crack of dawn to watch his Formula 1 races (most happen in Europe so here is about 5:45-6 am every other Sunday).
Gus... King of flip-flops, downspout and garden hoses! 
Molly... looooooooooooves baseboards, doorjambs AND all the Bitter Apple we sprayed on said items for good measure... 
Ana


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix has only destroyed a crate bed...guess I didn't get the memo he preferred a blanket in his crate. I'm not counting the numerous stuffed toys he's gutted and dismembered in the past year. If I counted those...oh my.

Now I had Dakota as a pup and prior to the age of 2, he cost me a good $800 after replacing the carpet on the first two steps upstairs, re-upholstering of the couch and I had to purchase containers of wood putty and spackle for the wood trim and wall corners he chewed. For some reason, at age of 2, poof, he stopped all inappropriate chewing.


----------



## hvaclu (May 7, 2008)

Brody chewed maybe one or two shoes but wasnt to bad. Greta on the other hand has cost us alot. I really try to get things up and out of the way but she still finds the opportunity somehow. So heres the list. Sons girlfriends Ugg boots(130.00),3 dogs beds(100.00),Daughters leather boots/shoes(400.00)Sons basketball sneakers,hiking boots, steel toe work boots,and 2-3 pairs of everyday sneakers(300.00),George Foreman grill cord,Internet connection adapter(40.00),Gazateer Map(20.00),brand new entry room rugs (60.00),Outside patio chair and loveseat,shoe rack(25.00). Im sure theres way more but I choose to forget some of it cuz we love her to death! LOL. Oh ya shes only 10 months. I hope that by 2 she stops.


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

Hee! Charlie has only destroyed a single wool sock, but that put him out of "perfect" range. Still - it was a good sock and it made me sad.







We're working much harder on the "leave it" and "drop it" commands now!

ETA - whoops, I forgot, he chewed right through his first nylon leash, too. No furniture chewing or anything (thankfully); I guess he likes the soft stuff.


----------



## IN101 (Jul 21, 2000)

Raven, my 6 yr old black GSD doesn't destroy things, but it seems like she has it out for my shoe laces. I will get ready to go out and tie my shoes and whaaalaaa..........no laces to tie my shoes! She hasn't chewed anything else but that. Now when I go to put on my shoes all I have to do is say "these are MY shoes" and she comes over and slinks between my legs. She is too funny.


----------



## NitroBoy (Sep 5, 2008)

Nitro has chewed everything of monetary value that I own. I learned quickly to not leave things out anymore. He has since grown out of it though so Amen to that!
List:
Blackberry Curve & my GF's Blackberry but not as bad as mine
Gucci Belt
Gucci Wallet
Numerous Baseball Hats
The Baseboard on my wall...


----------



## sheps4me (Nov 21, 2008)

I love this thread - means we are not alone out there.....
My little roomy monster - antique dresser got one of the legs - I think it adds more character..... we won't discuss the bathroom trash can with feminine products in it (yeah that was a fun trip to the emergency room) and not to mention getting the mail as the mail man drops it through the mail slot in my door..... but he is now crated when I am not home.....

I think bently (I have 3 so sometimes its hard to figure out who did what) - got my favorite (not to mention my oldest) pair of boots - I guess having them for over 10 years he was trying to tell me something.

King - had to build a 6 foot privacy fence since the regular 4 foot wasn't enough for him - not to mention he can clear an almost 5 foot fence with no problem. To top it of - he has destroyed a panel.... and knocked some loose.... can you tell he loves the squirrels.....Ahhhh the life with the german shepherd monsters


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

Bandit has ate about 15 remotes. i work for the cable company so they area readily acessible for replacement at minimal cost. 

He also looves the ionsoles to my boots


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Drake has destroyed my sofa, LOTS of shoes, my wife's favorite rocking chair, part of my room's carpet, the corner of 2 chairs, he ate my green cheek conure(my wife's fault though),and small toys that my kids leave on the floor.
After all that, he still is a great dog!!!!!


----------

